# Switching devices and iOS timers



## goodatthis (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm getting an iPhone 6 as a late birthday present, and I was wondering if anyone has had experience with transferring their timer data to a new device. I currently have a bunch on ongoing sessions with thousands of solves on my iPod 5th gen, and I want to be able to transfer that data to my new iPhone. I use ChaoTimer. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Me (Nov 21, 2014)

Backing-up the iPod Touch in iTunes and restoring it on the iPhone 6 is the recommended way, app data should be retained. Otherwise, unless the timer is using NSFileManager (so you can directly access files on the device from iTunes), iCloud sync, or its own syncing service, no.

Side-note: How valuable are the sessions to you? How often do you look or compare against them?


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 21, 2014)

Me said:


> Backing-up the iPod Touch in iTunes and restoring it on the iPhone 6 is the recommended way, app data should be retained. Otherwise, unless the timer is using NSFileManager (so you can directly access files on the device from iTunes), iCloud sync, or its own syncing service, no.
> 
> Side-note: How valuable are the sessions to you? How often do you look or compare against them?


Okay, thanks for the help! I would have figured that creating a backup and restoring it should work, I just wasn't 100% sure whether or not app data would be transferred as well. 

And since I basically just use one big session for each puzzle on my iPod, sessions are pretty important becuase I do almost all of my timed solves on there and I keep track of my PBs through the timer. Occasionally I'll do some statistical analysis as well, but that's mostly just hand entry onto a graphing calculator.


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 22, 2014)

Me said:


> Backing-up the iPod Touch in iTunes and restoring it on the iPhone 6 is the recommended way, app data should be retained. Otherwise, unless the timer is using NSFileManager (so you can directly access files on the device from iTunes), iCloud sync, or its own syncing service, no.
> 
> Side-note: How valuable are the sessions to you? How often do you look or compare against them?



thrawst is alive?


----------



## kcl (Nov 22, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> thrawst is alive?



lol he's on the forums fairly often, he just tends to be a lurker.


----------

